# Full range measurements



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

I have been making bass traps using OC-703. I ran some full range measurements to see what the differences are. The first graph is a before/after measurement. Certainly looks different. Will have to listen more to hear if it is better.

I definitely need to use the BFD to clean up the low end some.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Just for fun I placed all my bass traps around my left K-horn to make a pseudo anechoic chamber. Here are the results. I had the subwoofer turned off, however the speaker seems to go deeper than I would expect. I use the Behringer ECM-8000 mic.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Here is what part of the room looks like.
A 2'X4'X4" OC-703
B 7"X4'X3.5" pseudo bass tubes. Wire fence, left over OC-703, 1/2" plywood frame.
C Mr. Waddles
D 2'X2'X2" OC-703

BTW the ceiling height where A is, is 19'!


----------



## terry j (Jul 31, 2006)

I think it's Mr Waddles that provided the extra 'woof' in your experiment!


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

Do those pseudo bass tubes contribute anything? Did you do a sweep before and after adding those?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I use the Behringer ECM-8000 mic.


I note you aren't using the newer ECM8000 calibration file from sonnies professional calibration.... 

brucek


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

JimP said:


> Do those pseudo bass tubes contribute anything? Did you do a sweep before and after adding those?


Good question. Looks like they contribute very little:scratch:. Dark blue curve is the one in which I removed the traps.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you can cut the scale so you're only showing 10-300Hz, that'll let us see a lot more detail about what's really going on. Also, if you could post the waterfalls, that would help.

Bryan


----------

